# كيفية عمل ملف تورنت من عندى



## Michael (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع

انا كنت عاوز اعرف انا عندى ملف حجمة كبير وكنت عاوز اعملة للناس وابعتلة لهم عن طريق التورنت فحد يقدر يقولى على الطريقة

وشكرا لكم*​


----------



## maro-bmw (18 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزى ميشيل
بعد ما عرفت تبعت فيلم الوصايا العشرة
ارجو ان تعرفنى ازاى

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Michael (1 أكتوبر 2006)

> عزيزى ميشيل
> بعد ما عرفت تبعت فيلم الوصايا العشرة
> ارجو ان تعرفنى ازاى
> 
> و لك جزيل الشكر



ممكن توضيح


----------

